# WFRP Complete Creature Index



## Emirikol (Oct 14, 2008)

Warhammer Fantasy Role Playing (WFRP)
Complete Creature Bestiary Index / List 
Summary by Jh (Emirikol)


–  SPOILER ALERT – THIS SHOWS STATTED SCENARIO ENCOUNTERS ----

This list is NOT FOR PLAYERS, but for GM's and scenario contest writers.

This project should help any of us who use the WFRP stuff for gaming.  I will index books as I go.  SPOILER ALERT:  I am listing NPC's, monsters and the works.  

REFERENCED SOURCEBOOKS:  WFRP, WFRPC, Border Princes, KotG, Gamemaster's Pack, Kark Azgal, Sigmar's Heirs, RotIQ, OWA, OWB, Realms of Sorcery, CotHR, Tome of Corruption, Tome of Salvation, Nights Dark Masters

THE FOLLOWING HAVE NO MEASURABLE ENTRIES
GM's Toolkit
Character Folio
Character Pack
Career Compendium



ENTRIES
==========================================

*WFRP *
~Creature Careers: Brute, Sneak,Chief
~Common Creatures
Beastmen
Daemon Imps
Goblins
Lesser Daemons
Mutants and Mutation Chart
Orcs
Scaven
Skeletons
Wights
Zombies
~Common Animals
Bears
Destriers
Dogs 
Light Warhorses
Ponies
Ravens
Riding Horses
War Dogs
Wolves
~Common NPC's
Bandits
Beggars
Blacksmiths
Footpads
Gamblers
Pickpockets
Proprietors
Rakes
Sell-Swords
Town Guards
Wreckers

*Old World Bestiary*
p77
Johann Schmidt, Well-trained imperial soldier
p80+
Apprentice Shaman
Shaman
Shaman Lord
~Creature Descriptions
Banshees
Beastmen
-Bestigors
-Centigors
-Gors
-Ungors and Brays
Chaos Cultists
Chaos Dwarfs
 -Bull Centaurs
Chaos Maurauders
Chaos Warriors
Daemons
 Bloodletters of Khorne
 Chaos Furies
 Daemonettes of Slaanesh
 Horrors of Tzeentch
 Plaguebearers of Nurgle
Dire wolves
Dragons
Dragon Ogres
Dryads
Elven Corsairs (Druchii)
Fenbeasts
Ghouls
Giant Rats
Giant Spiders
Giant Wolves
Goblins 
-Night goblins
Great eagles
Griffons
Harpies
Hippogriffs
Hobgoblins
Hydras
Manticores
Minotaurs
Mummies
Mutants
Ogres
Orcs
-Black Orcs
-Common Orcs
-Savage Orcs
Pegasi
Rato Ogres
Skaven (If they really even exist 
-Clanrats
-Clan Eshin Night Runners
-Clan Moulder Packmasters
-Clan Pesilens Plague Monks
-Clan Skryre Skirmishers
Skeletons
Snotlings
Squigs
Spirits
 Ghosts
 Poltergeists
 Spectres
Treemen
Trolls
 Common Trolls
 Chaos Trolls
 River Trolls
 Stone Trolls
Unicorns
Vampire Bats
Vampires
 Blood Dragon Vampires
 Carstien Vampires
 Lahmian Vampires
 Necrarch Vampires
 Strigoi Vampires
Warhawks
Werecreatures
-Were, Northern (chaos tainted)
-Children of Ulric
Wights
Wild Boars
Wraiths
Wyverns
Zombies
~Appendix I:  Mounts
Chaos Steeds
Daemonic Mounts
Destriers
Elven Steeds
Light Warhorses
Nightmares
Ponies
Riding Horses
~Appendix II:  Animals
Small Prey Animals (rabbits, etc.)
Large Prey Animals ( elk, etc.)
Small Raptors 
Snakes

*OLD WORLD ARMOURY*
p79+
Cat
Dog
War Dog
Raptor
Monkey
Raven
BVretonnian Charger
Destrier
Light Warhorse (Coursers)
Ponies
Riding Horses
p96+
Adaptations:  Dwarf, elf, halfling
Common Craftsman
Common Entertainer
Common Labourer
Common Servant
Common Specialist
_~Henchmen traits_
Human Bodyguard, 6 advances
Human Mercenary (ex-bodyguard), 12 advances
Human Mercenary (ex-bodyguard), 18 advances
Human Messenger, 6 advances
Human Herald (ex-messenger), 12 advances
Human Herald (ex-messenger), 18 advances
Human Student, 6 advances
Human Physician (ex-Student), 12 advances
Human Physician (ex-student), 18 advances
Human Vagabond, 6 advances (guide)
Human Scout (ex-vagabond), 12 advances
Human Scout (ex-vagabond), 18 advances
Human Soldier, 6 advances
Human Veteran (ex-soldier), 12 advances
Human Veteran (ex-soldier), 18 advances
Human Servant, 6 advances
Human Servant, 12 advances
Human Valet (ex-servant), 18 advances
Human Mercenary, 6 advances
Human Mercenary, 12 advances
Human Veteran (ex-mercenary), 18 advances
Human Apprentice Wizard, 6 advances
Human JourneymanWizard (ex-apprentice wizard), 12 advances
Human JourneymanWizard (ex-apprentice wizard), 18 advances
Human Boatman, 6 advances
Human Boatman, 12 advances
Human Navigator (ex-Boatman), 18 advances
Human Squire, 6 advances
Human Squire, 12 advances
Human Veteran (ex-squire), 18 advances
Human Scribe, 6 advances
Human Scribe, 12 advances
Human Scholar (ex-Scribe), 18 advances

*WFRP-COMPANION*
p.38 Generic Merchant (ex-burgher)
Thick Wilhelm, Army Surgeon, Barber-surgeon
~Chapter VII: Sartosa City of Pirates p72
Lord Ferdinant Rackham, Noble Lord
Donato Buccina, Racketeer
Nanna de Naufragios, Charlatan
One of De Naufragios Boys, smuggler
Olio Contano, Deepwatcher
Sorrior De Stonehelm, dwarf engineer
Mamma Ymelda, Grave Robber (ex-bone picker)
Hargin "Hook-hand" Gagrimson, Dwarf Innkeeper p94
Brother Reuban, Priest of Ranald
Big Sigrid, Thug
Meradell Gumbucket, Halfling Innkeeper
Samfast/Chundo Quiggly, Halfling Bodyguard
Klovis Wurznelke, Innkeeper
Bernhardt Hofstetter a.k.a. Her Doctor Bliss, Rogue
Albrecht Hahnemann, Headmaster of the Gunnery School, Guild Master p104
August Scheinmeier, gunnery master, artillerist
Gugnir, dwarf engineer
Helga, servant
Felix, magnus, pieter, waldemar ; tradesman
NEW MONSTERS p120
Amoebae
Behemoth
Bloodsedges
Bog Octopi
Chamelioleeches, Giant Leeches
Dopplegangers
Mermaids
Naiads
Patchwork Men
Promethean
Reik Eels
Spites
Stirpikes
Tendrophilus Fungus
Tree Kin
Triton

*SIGMAR'S HEIRS*
Anders Guttmann, Averlander Merchant and Collector
Markus Eldebrandt, Hochlander Outlaw Chief
Agnetha Weiltraub, Middenlander Knight of the Blazing Sun
Samuel Fellbelly, Halfling Mootlander Fieldwarden
Berta Vikros, Nordlander Hedge Wizard
Viscount Gerhard Grossekirche von Katzeweg, Ostermarker Pistolier
Bruno Hauptlieter, Ostlander, Captain
Hargin, Son of Thorgrim, Reiklander Dwarf Guild Master
Molly Scrumper, Stirlander Halfling Inkeeper
Ioriona Tesmethal, Talabeclander Elf Ghost Strider
Fat Lorenz, Talabeclander Travelling Fence
Janna Colburg, Wissenlander Journeyman Wizard
Bandits (of Bogenhafen) p 106
Roadwardens (of Bogenhafen)
Ruggbroders Bodyguards
Candlewicke Greenthistle, Halfling Burgher
Elise Magrius, Merchant
Gosbert Ruggbroder, Merchant
Konrad, Valet
Matchwicke Greenthistle, Halfling Charlatan
Heinrich Steinhager


*KNIGHTS OF THE GRAIL*
Theralind's Brood p 44 NEW MONSTER
Marperic D'Abenne, Human merchant of L'Anguillen
Derlelich p48 (NEW MONSTER
Carmolax, the Faceless, Acquitanian
Artois Boar NEW MONSTER p53
The Earl Larret, Human Artoin Politician
Chasm Spawn NEW MONSTER p55
Sir Darrepin the Furious, Bastonne Knight Errant
Dracoleech NEW MONSTER p59
Lord Savaric of Bordelen, noble lord
Thiemar le Bel, Brionnian Minstrel
Iron Orcs NEW MONSTER P65
Gertrude, Carcassonnian Scout
Hagranyms NEW MONSTER P69
Ronsard, Couronnean Highwayman
Rhodegang the Black, Gisoren Scout
Lakemen , Beastman NEW MONSTER p75
Liudver fo Barfleur, Lyonen Village Elder
Knockers NEW MONSTER P80
Heinrich Jakersdorf, Monfortian Sergeant
Eustace Undead, Mousillonian Racketeer
Estrebert, Parravonian Champion
Sir Notker, Queneller Grail Knight
p.116 Ill Tidings Scenario
Men-at-arms
-Novices
-Veterans
Sir Laustic, Faceless
Novice Beastmen Guard
Veteran Beastmen Guard
Chaos Cultists
-Novice
-Veterans
The Wight
-Novices
-Veterans
Lord Enguerrand, Knight of the Realm
-Novices
-Veterans
Jacen, Mousillonian Vagabond
Suidebert, Brionnese Rogue
Redemund (Mathilde), Lyonese Knight Errant
Theudis, Couronnian Protagonist


*KARAK AZGAL*
Dwarf Warrior p6
Dwarf Sergeant p6
Dwarf Lawbringerp7
_Thane Furagrum Kazorson, Commander of the Lawbringers
Balikina Furlisdotr, High Preistess of Valaya p.12_
Dwarf Temple Guards p15
_Hegakin Rokrison, Dwarf Cultist of Slaanesh
Elgrom Dragonslayer, Dwarf, Chief Cultist of Slaanesh
Balarika Kragellasdotr, Dwarf Merchant p18_
Dwarf Lawbringer, Dwarf p18
_Todt Mueler, Human Charlatan p19
Harlok Balgorson, Human Crime Lord_
Dwarf Black Market Bodyguards p20
_Molatok Nokinson, Dwarf Guild Master p21
Kragdin Rorganson, Dwarf Captain
Jasper Appleberry, Halfling Inkeeper p23 (Moot Darts)
Buno Widmann, Human Merchant
Buurf Treadknuckles, Dwarf Pit Fighting Champion
Dieter Lagmans, Human Master Thief p26
Dmitri Markov, Kislevite Crime Lord_
Kislevite Mercenaries
_Cosimir Knorren High Priest of Ranald p29
Siegfried Helgenheimer, Armor Tradesman
Rufus Grunenwald, Priest of Morr p30_
*~New Monsters p 40+*
Chameleon Snake
Cave Spider
Monstrous Squig
Lnd Wyvern
Rock Worm
_~Adventuring Party
Grimnir Okamirson, Dwarf Giant Slayer
Istilam Seamist, Elf Journeyman Wizard
Kurt Stiner, Human Veteran
Wulf Altmann, Human Thief_
~Brotherhood of the Forked Beard
Dwarf Brotherhood Raider, Shieldbreaker
Dwarf Brotherhood Raid Leader, Sergeant
~Servants of the Horned Rat p51
Grey Seer Farquan, Skaven
Skarl the Rat Squig
Clanrats p52
Journeyman Seer
Skaven Packmasters
Rat Ogres
Skaven Dregs
Clan Eshin Assassin
Giant Rats
Plague Monks
Rat Squig
Chief Packmaster Thrakk
Skaven Seer Guard
*Rat Daemon*
Warlock Skreet of Clan Skyre p56 (and Ratling Gun)
Clan Skyre Skirmishers
Manticore
Grott, Clan Eshin Assassin
Orcs
Skreet Transformed
~Chapter VI:  The Walking Dead p62
Damin and Drongli, Dwarf Wights
Karmir, Dwarf Wight
Doralina, Dwarf Ghost
Koros-dar Nael, Elf Liche
Aluthra, Cultist of Slaanesh
Dwarf Zombies
Dwarf Wight
Balkrag Grimgorson, Vengeful Dwarf Wight, Tormented Demonslayer
Dwarf Ghoul p68
Dwarf Skeletons
Grimald, Human Journeyman Necromancer
Elamina and Katanya, Dwarf Specters
Dwalik Kragninson, Dwarf Wight
Nori "the bear" fimdorson, dwarf wight
Zargona Zarkrisdotr, Female Dwarf Wight
Golengil Drongdorson, Dwarf Wight
Athranbor Thorikson "Orc Slayer,"Dwarf Wight
*Screaming Skulls p73*
Wolkin the Wraith
King Morgund the Specter p75
*~Chapter VII:  Greenskins p77*
Orc Shooty Boyz
Cave Squigs
Wingnot, Orc Shaman Lord
Orc Apprentice SHaman
Orc Bodyguards
Orc Big'Uns
Orc Armourers
Goblins
Cave Squig
Gorgal Ironfoot, Orc Warboss
Orc Warriors
River Trolls p84
Ugma, River Troll Chieftain p86
Night Goblins
Cave Squigs
Snotlings
Cave Squigs with Mutant Profiles
Night Goblin Squig Herders
BONK !  Monstrous Squig
Screetch, Night Goblin Shaman Lord
~Chapter VIII:  Beast of Chaos p91
Beast of Chaos
Abomination of Slaanesh

*GAME MASTER'S PACK*
Lars, Bounty Hunter
Captain Leonhard Kurtz, Captain
Kurtz' Men, Roadwarden
False Pilgrims, Outlaws
Goblin Warriors
Boss Gnaskrak, Orc Brute
Orc Bodyguards
Wolf
Moritz Hausier, Boatman
Edgar Grosz and Ralf Kahl, Boatman
Axelbrand Riese, Entertainer
Lanric Guth, Graverobber
Maglyn Beyer, Smuggler
Tankred kaltenbach, Soldier

*REALM OF THE ICE QUEEN*
Kislevite Riding Horse p97
Kislevite Warhorse p97
Trained Bear p100
Father Ludwig Rachezucker, high priest of ulric, ex initiate, ex zealot p131
Baba Pogodya, hag mother, ex hag witch, ex wise woman  p131
Drake, hichs, udzen, and vaskers :  ulrican bodyguards
mitri lehedyenko, streltsi
Gumpwit bearbritches halfling mercenary p132
Jaran pit fighter p.133
Baba Tuli wise woman p.133
Bear, common p134
Bear, cave p134
Bear, Ice p134
Eyless Ones p135
Firebirds
Frostfiend
Flimmers  p136
Indrika p137
Nippers p138
Oblast Elk p138
Trolls p139

SHADES OF EMPIRE
Valdred Hoch, agitator ex-thug/protagonist
Hieronymous johanssen, guildmaster, ex-0foreman/stevedore
Ormil schwarzwasser  crime-lord, ex fence/smuggler
p.24  High brother daan two-fingers ooms, racketeer, ex-merchant/fisherman
Mathias daruwulf politician ex-agigator
Corfin of scheinfeld initiate of morr, ex-bounty hunter/hunter/vampire hunter
Blackberry fudge, halfling pamphleteer ex-messenger
Markus Fischer, wizard lord; ex-soldier/master wizard/journeyman wizard/apprentice wizard/hedge master/hedgecraft apprentice p.68
Haimreik von siert admiral; ex-courtier/noble/noble lord p.85
Egon Rothstein captain; ex-mercenary/sergeant p.95
p 108 Sir Bullywick Applebag halfling politican, ex-agitator/student
p.122 Haug Baumann roadwarden, ex-coachman/outrider

*CHILDREN OF THE HORNED RAT*
(note there are no sample skaven, just careers for skaven...)
Bonechewers 111
Cave Viper
Cavern Coral
Geckmamand
Giant Rat
Lantern Worm p113
Plague Rat
Rat Mother
Rat Ogre 115
Rat swarm
rat-wolf
Tregara
Tunnel Rusher  116
Warp Bat 117
Warpslime 117
Typical Dotternbacher, peasant
Typical militiamen, militamen
Abelhard innkeeper
Durnhelm milita sargeant, militaman
Friar Eckel, village leader
Kaspar Teuber, merchant (ex-tradesman/outrider)
Hubert slave (ex-burgher)
Clanrats p125
Alphonse, "the big D", crime lord (ex-smuggler/fence)

*RENEGADE CROWNS*
Bandit Prince, outlaw chief (ex-veteran, ex-outlaw) p.20
Knight Prince, noble lord ex-squire/knight
Mercenary Prince captain ex-mercenary, ex-sergeant
Merchant Prince, politician (ex-tradesman, ex-merchant)
Politican Prince, noble lord (ex-bailiff/politican)
Priest prince, anointed prince (ex-initiate/priest) p23
Wizard prince, master wizard 9ex-apprentice wizard/journeyman wizard)
p119  Massimo Caldieli, Bandit Prince, Outlaw chief (ex highwayman/outlaw
Usurper prince: 
Deiter von masserschloss, prince captain (ex0mercenary/veteran/champion/sergeant
Dhouda, prince of new bretonnia, Faceless (ex noble/politician)

GAMEMASTER'S PACK
p5.
Lars, bounty hunter
Captain Leonhard Kurtz, captain (ex-roadwarden, sergeant)
Kurtz/s men, roadwarden
Fake Pilgrims, outlaw
Golin warriors
Bossgnaskrak, brute
Orc bodyguards p10
Wolf
Moritz Hausier, boatman (ex soldier)
Edgar Grosz and Ralf Kahl, boatman
Axelbrand Riese, entertainer p15
Lanrick Guth, graverobber
Maglyn Beyer, smuggler
Tankred Kaltenbach, soldier

REALMS OF SORCERY
P189
Famiars
Cat
Bat
Eagle
Frog/toad
Lizard
Monkey
Snake
Robin/small bird
weasle/ferret/squirrel
Master Aponymous Rone, Master of the College of Light (master wizard, ex-apprentice/journeyman)
The Lamb, Vescio Matalla, Captain (ex mercenary/ex sergeant)
Vampire Baron Apostal Piron
Fanatic Alette Ulricsdottir, flagellant (ex-zealot) 240
Joerg Bruckert, captain (ex-watchman/sargeant)
City Watch 9watchman (ex soldier)
Clempo Buttleburr, Pyromaniac at large (engineer; ex-student halfling)
Faustman the Fist (crime lord, ex-thug/racketeer/fence) 243
Fist's Finger (thug)
Doctor Waldemar Draupnir (scholar; ex-student/physician_
Albrecht Swearmonger (crime lord, ex-rogue/charlatan/cat burglar)
Regimus Woeller (journeyman wizard, ex-apprentice wizard) 246
Udo Eppledoff (mercenary (ex-fieldwarden)
Markus Geissler (barber-surgeon; ex-in tiate)
Theodor mader (thief; ex-servant) p247

TOME OF SALVATION
I need a priest!  P;195
Initiate (various gods)
Priest (ex-initiate)
Anointed Priest (ex-priest, ex-intiate)
Hubert, Squire 
Reiner Aldhart, Griffon Knight (ex-squire)
Otto Vance, Knight of the Inner Circle (ex-knight, ex-squire)

TOME OF CORRUPTION
P.22  Bloody Mary, Physician (ex-barber-surgeon/interrogator
Herman Schmidt: scout (ex-charcoal burner) mutant 59
Chaos Spawn BEAST p.59
Catalogue Demon BEAST 84
Beastman advances 99
Amphisbaena 112
Amalgmation Beast 112
Basilisk 112
Cavity Worm
Chaos  Dragon
Chaos Slime
Chimera
Dragon Ogre 116
Dragon Ogre Shaggoth
Fen Worm
Jabberwodk
Lashworm
Lifekiss
Silkens
Sorrow Swarms
Sunworm
Chaos Giant121
Chaos Ogre
Chaos Troll
Knute Alsgaard:  Inkeeper  of the Last Hope (ex-burher/servant 133
Ymir 140
Aspiring Champion of Tehar, Kurgan (ex-chaos knight/warrior/chaos maurader) 154
Kurgan Chaos Marauder – 155
Hung War Ponies 156
Chaos Dwarfs 158
Dark Elves 160
Animated Weapon 183
Juggernaut Demon of Khorne 224
Flesh Hounds of Khorne224
Bloodletters of Khorne
Nurgling Demon 226
Beasts of Nurgle
Swarm, demon
Plaguebearers of Nurgle 228
Fiends of Slaanesh 229
Steeds of Slaanesh
Daemonettes
Discs of Tzeentch 231
Flamers of Tzeench
Screamers of Tzeench
Pink Horrors of Tzeench 233
Chaos Furies 234 (least daemon)
Daemonic Mounts
Imp 235
New Demon Generation 237
Zhthy'hl, terrifying demon 240
Bloodthirster of Knorne 234
Great Unclean Ones 245
Keepers of Secrets 246
Lords of Change 247

NIIGHTS DARK MASTERS
Walach Harkon, Grandmaster of Bloodkeep (blood dragon vampire lord ex-count, ex-thrall, ex-knight, ex-squire) 49
Red Duke (blood dragon count, ex-thrall ex-questin gknight, ex knight of the realm, ex-knight errant)
Sir Tiberius Kael (blood dragon thrall, ex-knight ex squire)
Antiochus Bland (lahmian thrall, ex-priest of morr/initiate) 56
Baroness Helena von Culper (Lahmian count; ex-thrall/spy/courtier/noble)
Batspite BEAST p.63
Spiderspite
Madame Kalfron (Necrarch journeyman wizard, ex-apprentice/thrall
Zacharias the Everliving necrarch lord, ex-count/thrall/journeyman/apprentice
Gashnag, the black prince strigoi thrall ex-soldier 73
Urzen the unrelenting strigoi count ex-thrall/outlaw 73
Lady Ariette von Carstein thrall, ex-charcoal burner 81
Mannfred von Carstein prince of sylvania last of the vampire counts and true heir of Vashanesh 82
Baron Derke von Bitte vampire noble 91
Lucretia, mutant peasant 92
Example Randomised Vampire p.103
Vampire familiar Form p106
Spider-Ogre p129
BESTIARY
Doom wolves 137
Grave Grass
Scuttling Hands
Shiners
Unholy Blades
Wicker man
Winged nightmares 140
Wrathwisps
Zombie Dragon141




ASHES OF MIDDENHEIM
Typical City Watchman p36
Ulrich Schutzmann, Watch commander, cpatain 9ex sergeant/watchman 36)

Snikkit Blackbalde, skaven assassin p41
Skaven clanrat 41
Father Odo, anointed priest (ex initiate/priest) 45
Gazk Redhorn, Minotaur 45
Skeletons 47
Bloodcursed of Knorne 49
Matthias Hoeffer Witch Hunter (ex-anointed priest/initiate/priest/soldier) 53
Jakob Bauer Witch Hunter (ex-judicial champion/roadwarden/sergeant) 53
Ulrich Fischer Physician (ex-interrogator/jailer) 54
Father Odo, Chaos spawn 57
Father Ranulf Priest (ex-initiate) 57
Kitchen Staff, servants mutants 58
Purple Hand Cultist, Burgher 61
Purple Hand Guards Burgher 62
Franz Heller Purple Hand Cult Leader 63
Teutogen Guards:  knights (ex-squire/initiate)66
Temple Jailer 66
High Capitular Werner Stolz High Priest (ex-anointed priest/initiate/priest) 68
Gerhard Heller Inkeeper of Sword & Flail (ex-burgher/soldier)71
Teeth and Claws, chaos mutants 73
Professor Albrecht Zweistein, scholar, ex-student
Brothers of the Axe (Elite Teutogen Guards corrupted by Chaos (knight of inner circle (ex-knight/squire)84
Deputy High Priest Claus Liebnitz, anointed priest (ex initiate/priest)86
Daemon of the Skull 87
Otwin Beschlager, Militiaman 93
Thrunbor Grimgson, dwarfen shieldbreaker 93
Jocelin Herzog, apprentice wizard 94
Casamir Zumwald, vagabond 94

SPIRES OF ALTDORF
Wolfgang Scheunact master wizard 9ex apprentice/journeyman)
Carlott Selzberg (racketeer ex thug)
Roadwarden 46
Beastmen 46
Lady Elizabeth Baern, noble p53
Maitre Guillame Deschamps Jade college master wizard (ex apprentice/journeyman)54
Lord Frederick noble lord (ex courtier/noble/student/scholar) 55
Gottri Hammerfist Witch Hunter 9ex judicial champion/soldier/veteran) dwarf. 56
Deiter Klemperer celestial college master wizard (ex apprentice/journeyman) 57
Gabrielle Marsner amethyst master wizard (ex apprentice/journeyman)58
Lord Konrad Messner:  light college wizard lord (ex apprentice/) 60
Theodora Pferig Witch Hunter (ex bounty hunter/vampire hunter) 60
Klara Roban:  anointed priest (ex init/priest) of Sigmar 61
Maximilian Saer Merchant (ex burgher)62
Johan Schmidt Noble 63
Wielder of the Dagger Beastman 66
Beastman 66
Sacrifice Daemon 70
Nargond, dwarf protagonist 72
Siegfried, protagonist 72
Solveig Thudrun, thief 74
Guardian Daemon 78
Letter Daemon 81
Hired Muscle, Thug 82
Adelbert Greft, sniper, veteran (ex-outlaw) 82
Mirror Vampire BEAST 84
Murderous Shoppers 84
Child of Chaos, outlaw, mutant 85
Meister Fremlicht, Journeyman wizard, mutant 86
Beatrix Jurgen, cat burglar (ex thief), mutant 86
Gretchen, hanna ilsa, mutant pit fighters 87
Skeleton
Ooozing Blob Monster 87
Militaman 94
Dwarf Shieldbreaker 94
Apprentice wizard 95
Vagabond 95

FORGES OF NULN (Part III)
---undone---
Barony of the Damned
Plundered Vaults
Terror in Talabheim
Thousand Thrones




Please make additions if you wish.

Jay Hafner

..
Lakewood, CO Chiropractor chiropractors
Gamer Fitness at:  www.hafnerchiropractic.com


----------



## Emirikol (Oct 14, 2008)

Significantly updated

jh


----------



## Emirikol (May 3, 2009)

Updated.

jh


----------



## Emirikol (Jun 21, 2009)

Massive updates.

Everything done but  a couple scenarios.

Jay H


----------



## Emirikol (Dec 4, 2009)

⇒WFRP 3 Bestiary
Beasts: Boar, Giant Spider, Giant Wolf
Beastmen: Ungor, Gor, Wargor
Chaos: Marauder, Chaos Spawn, Chaos Warrior
Cultists: Cult Follower, Cult Mutant, Cult Leader
Deamons: Imps, Flesh Hounds, Furies
Giants and Trolls: River Troll, Stone Troll, Giant
Greenskins: Snotling, Goblin, Orc
Skaven: Clanrat, Gutter Runner, Rat Ogre
Undead: Skeleton, Crypt Ghoul, Zombie
Basic NPC's: Townsfolk, Noble, Soldier
Expert NPC's: Wizard, Priest, Specialist


----------



## Emirikol (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone start on a wfrp3 version of any of these yet?

jh


----------

